# Plotline Halp



## Point_Blank (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright, I'm trying to avoid being cliche with this story I'm writing, set in sort of a fantasy theme. I'm trying, but I can't seem to get around two odd plot points: Main character has virtually no memory of himself/past life (Read: Beginning of TwoKinds) and winds up in an awkward relationship with wandering traveler who offers some assistance. Oh, and the traveler is a dude.
Wat do?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

Why do you have a thing against the clichÃ©?

Well from the position that you so far are at, you've lead the reader to expect the main character to find himself. Why not instead go for the awkward friend finding meaning?


----------



## kitreshawn (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, some advice:

1st off, don't worry about sounding cliche when you are writing.  Pretty much every idea that can be done has been done already.  The big question is HOW you execute the idea and the different ideas you pull together that are unique to your story.

2nd, don't be put off from writing a story just because it has some aspects in common with another story (such as a character with no memory).  If it is an idea that you genuinely came up with for your story as something that will make it better, instead of something trying to copy a more popular work, then things are great.  It is the second you start using ideas simply to copy that popular thing that people will begin to find your work is less good.  It is hard to explain but people can tell the difference between just following another trend and something genuinely written from the heart because of how true it rings.  When you are just trying to copy your writing will suffer as a result because that isn't who YOU are.


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 27, 2010)

throw an unexpected wrench in the works, make something happen that no one will expect and may alter the path your characters on.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 27, 2010)

Everyone in stories seems to have amnesia.

True, there are lots of cliches out there, some worse than others, and it's pretty hard to avoid them. In fact, some you should go with anyway. But an amnesia from the start storyline is just bad. It insinuates that the writer said "can't be arsed fleshing out this character, I'll do it later.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 28, 2010)

If you can't even spell 'Help' there's very little I can do for you.


----------

